# Sunterra   Points for Hotels



## bencal (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm new to this points thing, and have until Monday to cancel (if it looks like not a good deal).   

Here's my question:  
1) We have 5500 points with Sunterra, how easy is this to use for hotel stays (using the Travel Options), say at a Marriott or Embassy Suite?  
2) How many nights will this give us?


----------

